# Minor brag/Major brag,,,all in apricot



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow...sounds like you had a great weekend. Congrats


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks!

It was great this weekend. Had a blast at the show I was at and receving the news about ZeeZee was so fantastic!


Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a home before painting it!"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Terry and the Farleys D dogs!!!

I absolutely LOVE Zeezee is she the girl you offered me?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

That's wonderful! congrats on some great wins and showing some nice colour out there!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Terry! All incredible news for Poodles of colour! YAHOO!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's awesome!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

awesome! i'd love to see some pics to add to the bragging


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations Terry! That's great news. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!

The news Vinessa gave me this weekend about ZeeZee was so fantastic. ZeeZee is not even 18 months old yet.

I am horrible with pictures~~~~~~~~~ I am not all that computer literate, but this is a youtube video that one of Vinessa's friends took at PCA. This was the first time that I had seen ZeeZee since Vinessa received her, and maybe her third time in the ring. 

Enjoy: 






Hey Keith:

Yes ZeeZee was the girl I offered you at the shows in Aliquippa, you were not ready for a puppy at that time.

funny story about ZeeZee~~~~ When I first did the breeding I had every intention of keeping an apricot boy, so I promised the pick puppy girl from the litter to two sisters from California. Not sure what happened, but never heard back from them. After the litter was born her current owner contacted me, but I had promised her, so I told that I would repeat the breeding, since I never heard back from the girls, I decided to keep her. So long story cut short~~~~~~~~~~ in the end Vinessa ended up co-owning ZeeZee and is doing such a wonderful job with her!!!!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build his house before painting it!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's purty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is lovely Terry.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! I love hearing such good news about apricots and creams! Well done!_


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok. Sign me up. I want to get a puppy from you!!! Between ZeeZee and the guy I saw at the dog park the other day, I have to have one : )

Well, sometime after Raleigh is older and as I think Locket said, "I forget how evil puppies can be" Hahaha!!!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Huge congrats! Great to see color out there winning!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking Terry! I'm happy ZeeZee got to stay close to home because now I get to see her  ...I bet those people are sure regretting their decision seeing how gorgeous she turned out lol!!

CurlyDog, all of the Farley's D dogs I've had the pleasure of meeting have been WONDERFUL great sound temperaments and the looks to match!! I'm sure you'd be thrilled with one


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! ZeeZee is cute!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Weekend!

Congratulations Be Be and Zee Zee.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

